# Fastest STOCK 3.5 Alty....



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been to numerous boards on different sites trying to find out who has the fastest stock 3.5 Alty, auto OR stick. I'm curious because I've had several people tell me my ETs are freakishly fast for a STOCK Alty.

Anyone that has any info on this please feel free to reply...



Thanks, Jon


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board.... 

There have been modified automatics that can't get that low... post up a timeslip.


On a side note, please read this link


----------

